# Sticky  *NOTICE* MESSAGE TO AGENCIES, RESPECT COPYRIGHT, DON’T STEAL PHOTOS OR IMAGES



## Krazy

*Disclaimer:*

It has come to our attention that certain parties, especially real estate agency websites like *bhomes.com* and *gowealthy.com*, are using pictures and diagrams from this forum without seeking permission of the original authors and/or photographers. 

It is common courtesy to request permission, provide a credit to us for the hard work put in by our forumers in taking picture updates of construction sites, and making maps and 3d diagrams. Permission to reproduce text, photographs or graphic images should be obtained from the moderators of this forum, or the authors themselves.

Once you have the permission, you must credit the material used to the original author and this forum. You *MUST NOT* use any trademarks of your own for the content you obtain from this forum. *You must not use any privately produced images on the forum, to sell a product or service, or to increase traffic to your Web site for commercial reasons, such as advertising sales. *

Skyscrapercity.com is a *non-profit* website. Its main purpose is to hold discussions for skyscraper enthusiasts. The forum's main purpose is non-commercial and meant for informative use *only*.

We make every effort to avoid infringing other's copyright without consent. However, from time to time, an image or item may appear which unintentionally breaches someone's copyright. This is normally because we were unable to establish or were misinformed about ownership, or mistakenly were under the impression that the item was in the public domain. If we have unintentionally breached your copyright, we can offer two possible remedies a) remove the item from the SSC site; or, b) offer a credit. Please contact the moderators of this forum in this case and we will be happy to cooperate with you.

From now on, we will use this thread to publish every link that unethically uses our material without the consent of the original authors.


----------



## Krazy

Examples of big names being cheap:

*Gowealthy.com*

Goldcrest Views - Interior pictures
(Pictures originally taken by *Imre*, gowealthy.com even puts their watermark logo on the pictures)
http://www.gowealthy.com/realestate/construction_updates/uae/dubai/goldcrestviews/index.asp

One Business Bay - site updates
(Pictures originally taken by *Altind*, gowealthy.com even puts their watermark logo on the pictures)
http://www.gowealthy.com/realestate/construction_updates/uae/dubai/onebusinessbay/index.asp

Downtown Plot Map
(Originally made by *malec*)
http://gowealthy.com/realestate/uae/dubai/hydratowers/location.asp

*Better Homes:*

Dubai Marina plot map
(Originally made by *dubaiflo*)
http://mybhmaster.com/ui/S/1003687/View of Dubai Marina.jpg


----------



## Bikes

Shame on them... I will try to get a photoshop script for Imre, to be able to make copyright logos automatically on his photos. (do you guys know of such script?)


----------



## dubaiflo

i was searching for one as well but could not find it.

thanks samir for doing that. i wonder if we will get any reaction.

there was also this russian site using dazz' plot map and my big SZR map.. can't find it. anyway.


----------



## malec

As I said I don't mind them using my renders at all. In fact it's good that they do because investors will then know whether their views will be blocked by a supertall or not 

If they want to use pics all they have to do is ask, just an easy PM and I'll almost certainly give them renders to use


----------



## Emirati_Girl

:sleepy: is it not allow to use the forum pics??? why not.. 

i found no problem if we mention their names in any forum that we use their pics on it

.. i used them .. it is strange thing i always found ppl say like that in the foreign foums :sleepy: ..

because we used to use any others forums pics ( the arabian one ) of course but of course we don't say they r ours ..


----------



## dubaiflo

yes that is the main point, they put their copyrights on it, and even worse, they, in contrast to use, do it to make money.


----------



## guy_in_dubai

maybe making the pics available only if you are a registered and analysed member may help??


----------



## ragga

I also hate companies who cant come up with original ideas and have to steal ideas.. such as tower designs, office designs, showcase designs.. its all BS... kind of like the indian film industry...

haha sorry just rambling.


----------



## ragga

i water mark all the images i take, i dont want them stealing it unless they leave the watermark fu*king c*nts. I hate companies / individuals that do that..


----------



## ragga

if anybody needs this program iwatermark i will send it... its VERY good and Easy to watermark 100's of images at a time or even just one...

If you guys see any copied images, i will go to these companies myself and take care of it... if any of you truly want me to do that, i will.


----------



## ragga

Steal This:


----------



## Bikes

wow, the photo is so nice, that actually i would! 

edit: if you could send me this iwatermark proggy i would try it, thanks


----------



## malec

^^ I hate those types of watermarks though, they destroy the picture. Much better to do something like this where it's just barely visible but definitely there.


----------



## Bikes

i like to put watermarks on the top-right or top-left edge, so it wont be in your face like if its in the middle


----------



## jixline

@ malec 
the one you use is good but shouldn't u put ssc address?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ but then they can cut it out or colour it etc. fading whatever.

malec's version is most useful probably.

like i did for the marina map and i immediately saw it and could show the DubaiWaterfront agent when he gave it to me.


----------



## jixline

^^ 

no what i mean is he can keep it like he did in the example,
but add www.skyscrapercity.com in a way that cant be removed without damaging the photo


----------



## Bikes

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ but then they can cut it out or colour it etc. fading whatever.


well, if they have the balls to do that... feel free.. :nuts:


----------



## Nasrawi

ragga said:


> Steal This:
> 
> http://wom.heydubai.com/alfattanwide.jpg


ragga - can I have a high res version of that photo for wallpaper (unwatermarked), please? I'm not a greasy haired real estate agent.


----------



## luv2bebrown

Krazy said:


> apparently putting a watermark doesnt stop these guys anymore either :weird:


so now we have to put watermarks saying

BETTERHOMES IS CRAP - PICS BY DUBAIFLO


----------



## jixline

but if they put the picture with watermarks they are giving credit to the person, so this sort of ok no? or what about the creative common licenses? it cant be used?


----------



## AltinD

^^ But Emporis SELL their pictures.


----------



## jixline

AltinD said:


> ^^ But Emporis SELL their pictures.


:doh: 
i didnt know that


----------



## AltinD

^^ Even if they (Emporis) didn't, Betterhomes is a business entity so they can't use someone's elses job/hobby (like Imre, Tom_Green, me and others) and make money out of it. They either have to do the job themselves or pay the "freelancers" who did it.

As simple as that.


----------



## jixline

^^ so why not use a free creative common license?


----------



## DUBAI

You seem to fail to realise that they are effectivly exploiting the people who did the original work by taking there efforts for free and making money out of it.

it is stealing.


----------



## jixline

DUBAI said:


> You seem to fail to realise that they are effectivly exploiting the people who did the original work by taking there efforts for free and making money out of it.
> 
> it is stealing.


this is the point. if your work is not licensed for commercial use (as per your type of license), and they use it, maybe whoever took the pictures can sue them or at least this will be a deterrant for them


----------



## DUBAI

Somehow i doubt it.


----------



## Imre

Imre said:


> 24/May/2007
> 
> Liwa Heights
> 
> this pic for Gowealthy because sometimes they are advertising this tower with wrong pic (U plot) in the Gulfnews , maybe they are checking this thread



*02/Jun/2007

Gulfnews*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ :rofl:

what morons..


----------



## Krazy

as long as the tower under construction looks similar to a render... i dont think too many GN readers will realize the "mistake" :lol:


----------



## Krazy

I contacted the senior editors of emporis about Better Homes using my images with emporis watermarks on them... they said they would take care of it


----------



## Naz UK

They'll "take care of it"??? Samir, come on, we don't want people to be killed over this, cant you just accept some compensation??


----------



## AltinD

^^ It seams like you personally knows people there that might be "effected" by Emporis "actions". :runaway:


----------



## Imre

Gulfnews , today


----------



## AltinD

LOL they have even put their own watermrk in there.


----------



## Imre

http://www.gowealthy.com/realestate/uae/dubai/goldcrestviews/index.asp

http://www.gowealthy.com/realestate/uae/dubai/goldcrestviews/location.asp

http://www.gowealthy.com/realestate/uae/dubai/goldcrestviews/cost.asp


and my pics ( 20 July/2006):











:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Imre

http://www.gowealthy.com/realestate...e/dubai/jumeirahlaketowers/dubaiark/index.asp

wrong name (The Jewels)


----------



## Imre

http://www.gowealthy.com/realestate/construction_updates/uae/dubai/jumeirahlaketowers/index.asp

Banner images courtesy www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## rexdmx

^^ now that's weird


----------



## Imre

DUBAI said:


> Maybe NAZ UK could highlight this in one of his magazines.
> 
> 
> ... Unless he is taking Dirty advertising money from Better HOmes :runaway;



Better Homes 2 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/509655-work-begins-on-nakheels-al-burj?ln=en

they removed the watermark and put on their website and I think we will see the same pic in the Construction Week soon.





jixline said:


> ^^ i think we should add Arabian business to "open message" thread hno:


----------



## DUBAI

If thats his publication, maybe he should go in the brig for a week :lol:


----------



## AltinD

Maybe he should ... unless he clarifies publicly his position, apologies and make up to it. :runaway:


----------



## saladin1970

*the solution*

the simple solution is for imre to approach them and say, look you are taking all my photos for free. The photos are obviously good as you wouldn't be using them. I like doing this job. Just employ me or contract me as a free lancer.

Then imre can approach a few other estate agents, and then everyone is happy

(true it is worth saying he has approached xyz solicitors and they have advised him that what they are doing is illegal etc)

all about quid pro quo and working out a win win situation.


----------



## DUBAI

*cough cough*

bump


----------



## luv2bebrown

DUBAI said:


> If thats his publication, maybe he should go in the brig for a week :lol:


even if it isnt his publication, we should still brig him just for fun!
or force him to live in international city for 2 full days.

ANYWAY, i like the idea of going to RERA with this.
seriously... its YOUR pictures, why arent you guys actually doing something about this rather than just whining/whinging (remember the whine vs whinge thread?) about it?

I say cover the pics with watermarks, contact RERA or the management of these companies. if you guys dont want to do that, then just close this damn thread and let betterhomes or gowealthy use your pics as their own.


----------



## AltinD

Funny thing is that the Chairman of BETTERHOMES had written a column in Property Weekly about the ethics of Real Estate Brokers and how they often present to the public something they're not. :lol:


----------



## jixline

^^ well he knows better than anyone else


----------



## Imre




----------



## bizzybonita

those towers without point unless the point tower build LOL


----------



## DUBAI

:lol: Imre, maybe you could write 'Better Homes Sucks" where you write 'dubai construction update' for a few!


----------



## High Times

Awsome pic Imre.

Gives a real perspective of the size here.


----------



## luv2bebrown

@Imre
nice watermark man... see it doesnt look too bad at all. and i kinda agree with DUBAI - you should write "betterhomes sucks" although im guessing you probably find it a little juvenile.


----------



## Silicon Francisco

Imre said:


>


In 5 minutes I almost got rid of it (and enhanced the colors!):naughty:


----------



## rexdmx

^^ oops :naughty:


----------



## bizzybonita

LOL


----------



## Smack!!

Wow, photoshop does wonders!


----------



## Better Homes

Emma Cullen, Director – Customer Care & Data Management, Better Homes

I would firstly like to apologize to anyone whose image has been used without consent.

I can reassure each and every one of you that Better Homes is fully committed to improving image quality and if for any reason there are any images on our publication and print media materials that are copyrighted, we would be happy to replace them. 

I would therefore ask that if any of you spot your copyrighted imagery being used without prior consent that you send an email through to [email protected] including the unit reference number so that we can swiftly track and replace the image.

I would also like to add that in acknowledgement of this issue we recently invested in a dedicated team of photographers who will be responsible for collecting all of our images in the future. 

Finally, Better Homes is itself, by no means immune to this issue and to counteract other agencies misusing our own images we recently added a Better Homes watermark to them.


----------



## SA BOY

at least they are proactive and in my dealings with them probably the best real estate company in Dubai. Well done Emma Cullen


----------



## Bikes

Better Homes said:


> Emma Cullen, Director – Customer Care & Data Management, Better Homes
> 
> I would firstly like to apologize to anyone whose image has been used without consent.
> 
> I can reassure each and every one of you that Better Homes is fully committed to improving image quality and if for any reason there are any images on our publication and print media materials that are copyrighted, we would be happy to replace them.
> 
> I would therefore ask that if any of you spot your copyrighted imagery being used without prior consent that you send an email through to [email protected] including the unit reference number so that we can swiftly track and replace the image.
> 
> I would also like to add that in acknowledgement of this issue we recently invested in a dedicated team of photographers who will be responsible for collecting all of our images in the future.
> 
> Finally, Better Homes is itself, by no means immune to this issue and to counteract other agencies misusing our own images we recently added a Better Homes watermark to them.


Emma, i'm sorry to say but this is not how things work. It is not the photographers duty to send an email to BHomes about their photo being published without their consent, but BHomes duty to have their own photos. Either by having their own photographers taking photos, or BUY photos from their respected owners. I'm not really sure what do you mean by replacing photos in printed media... The one and only possibility to compensate the owners is to pay for their photos which were published without any prior agreement. Copyright infringement is a serious brake of law. Once again, replacing photos is not a solution.


----------



## 234sale

i dont watermark my images but I am currently checking with a image company I have sold my pictures too, They take into account the circluation when calculating charges.

Bitter Homes . . . . Tut tut tut


----------



## DUBAI

Its verry nice of them to come and make an effort to stop using other peoples material.

even though they have rewatermarked photos in the past.


hopefully everything mentioned in this thread will be cleared up...


----------



## Krazy

finally we get a reply from someone two years after our images started getting robbed.. and I have to agree with Bikes here. We shouldn't be the ones looking on real estate websites to check if our images are being used by agents.. it should be up to the agencies to make sure their work is ethically right.


----------



## 234sale

So Basically after we steal a photo well say sorry... To late if is already published.


----------



## smussuw

^^ that is exactly what I was about to say :lol::lol:


----------



## 234sale

I just received an email that had used both IMRE and I photgraphs.. I thought it was funny...


----------



## Imre

^^

it seams Amit Punjabi checking the SSC as well


----------



## Imre

we have a new member of this exclusive club

13/May/2008

Cityscape, Abu Dhabi

The Index leaflet and my pic with watermark which was just simply stolen from the Skyscrapercity 



it seams the Union Properties also checking the forum...


----------



## DUBAI

lol, at least they left the watermark there


----------



## bizzybonita

EVEN EMAAR AGENTS IS OVER HERE  I KNOW THEM VERY MUCH ...


----------



## DUBAI

W H A T ?


----------



## High Times

Yes, What ?


----------



## Naz UK

Guess what...


----------



## Imre

I will call the UP soon , I found a contact person details in the Cityscape brochure..

guess who?

Michael Jackson


----------



## Face81

Some of Malec's work used here? :dunno:


----------



## AltinD

Shame on you ASGC. We keep praising you in here as one of the best contractors in Dubai and that's how you reward us. :nuts:


----------



## Dubai Addiction

Didn't we knew this picture was on ASGC's website for quite some time?


----------



## new wirral

To be honest, the information and examples recorded here are indicative of my overall poor experience of dealing with Better Homes. I use the term "dealing with Better Homes" very loosely as I've found that the famous last words "we'll get back to you" are oft used without ever being followed up.
Using private images for profit, followed by a half hearted apology and a frankly ridiculous and unbelievable promise that they have employed a team of photographers....just someone answering my questions would be a start....


----------



## jixline

http://www.dubizzle.com/property-for-rent/apartmentflat/2009/1/11/jlt-al-seef-2-aed-180000/

is that you Imre? or the photo ninjas? :lol:


----------



## AltinD

^^ But "Doh" cannot be short for Dubai (... can't guaranty for other Gulf cities though).


----------



## dbxdude

And arent bats the rats of the sky.... Bats the new word for Dubai Real-estate agents..... or maybe developers :banana:


----------



## luluprovence

----


----------



## Desert Diver

luv2bebrown said:


> haha that's why i gave up on this thread. i used to get really angry aabout it until I realized the picture-takers don't really care. if the picture-takers don't care, then what is wrong with a real estate agency using the images?


I do care, but I distinguish. 


Private users, webhosts, other non-profit forums and blogs may use my pictures without any problems. I am easy and very relaxed about that. Actually, thats what I took the pics for  (apart from my own enjoyment of driving around and shooting / having nice pics). Whats the point in publishing pics on SSC and then getting mad about other people circulating these pics. I think that'd be kinda shizophrenic.
I dont really care if I am not notified, but of course it is a sign of courtesy to just let me know what happened with my pics. Its just nice to find out where they are circulated and end up to be placed, that alone can be somewhat rewarding and interesting by itself. Of course I find out who uses my pics whenever they are linked from my website. On one hand thats creating traffic (my contract with the provider does not come with unlimited traffic) and on the other hand its good since I can trace pages which use my pics. Quite a few do already, although I rather just started posting pics on SSC half a year ago. 


Commercial users, real estate agents or whomsoever running a commercial site and using my pictures for their advertising I rather loathe if they dont ask me  When it comes to erasing watermarks and putting their own in the pic I'd be quickly in favor of cutting their heads off 
Its not like I want or need to earn any money with my pics, but other people doing so should share with me. I like altruism, but it stops right there.
Companies who pay would even get the really large versions without any watermarks


----------



## vittelksa

Dubai is the most cosmopolitan city where????
Get your info straight and keep your shit to yourself, go find trevandrum or whatever shit your from and stay there


----------



## AltinD

^^ Just back from the Pub? :nuts:


----------



## 234sale

http://www.singingpig.co.uk/forums/9/739119/ShowThread.aspx

Another Investor Forum Borrowing Pictures... tut tut


----------



## AltinD

What a pig ...


----------



## stwebm

copyright subsists exclusively on 'artistic' content , that contain a large dose of originality and technical 


_____________
my favorite *REAL ESTATE SEARCH ENGINE*
http://www.homes-market.com


----------



## DUBAI

Adidas stripes aren't either of those, yet they are quite protective of them


----------



## Desert Diver

_"Copyright may apply to a wide range of creative, intellectual, scientific, or artistic forms, or "works". Specifics vary by jurisdiction, but these can include poems, theses, plays, other literary works, movies, dances, musical compositions, audio recordings, paintings, drawings, sculptures, photographs, software, radio and television and broadcasts. Copyright does not cover ideas and information themselves, only the form or manner in which they are expressed."_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright


----------



## Mavekris

Imre,

Your pics flicked from ssc.

http://7starsdubai.wordpress.com/tag/property-scandals-dubai/


----------



## Imre

thanks, that is ok, at least they didnt remove the watermark


----------



## Naz UK

DUBAI said:


> Adidas stripes aren't either of those, yet they are quite protective of them


Not in Shanghai they're not.


----------



## Wannaberich

Is it legal to beat and torture agents in Dubai or do they have stupid laws to protect them?


----------



## ragga

Wannaberich said:


> Is it legal to beat and torture agents in Dubai or do they have stupid laws to protect them?


:bash:

If you would have seen the quality of real estate agents when I moved here in 2006, you would be appalled. It has drastically improved since the boys and girls have left and the men and women remain. There are very few agents that I respect.


----------



## bizzybonita

http://www.dreampropertydubai.com/ hno:


----------



## Imre

bizzybonita said:


> http://www.dreampropertydubai.com/ hno:


thanks Bizzy,

nothing wrong with that site,they asked me to use my photos and I said its ok 

if they remove the watermark , write my details there , like this:

http://www.dreampropertydubai.com/Business-Bay/

anyway , they have some good deals there


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ COOL


----------



## share.info

Has Anybody got any news on 
AL SAFI REAL ESTATE
or the LOLENA project in Jumeirah Village
they had proposed buybacks and did not fulfill there commitments
Please guys need some info


----------



## Bikes

Imre said:


> We should put the Gulfnews here also as they stolen the pics from the internet


Gulfnews... Let's play then :bash: (location image)


----------



## gerald.d

If anyone is aware of copyright infringements by any web or print publication owned by ITP, please contact me by private message.


----------



## Imre

I think Naz_UK was working there


----------



## 234sale

Is this because of construction weekly? Contact them directly, P.S I have a hard copy in my office


----------



## gerald.d

234sale said:


> Is this because of construction weekly? Contact them dirrectly, P.S I have a hard copy in my office


Yup. I have a very good line into them so don't doubt that they will be very decent over the whole issue.

My reason for posting in this thread was that if anyone else (particularly thinking about Imre of course!) who want to highlight similar transgressions, now's a good time to highlight them.

This will get dealt with - not necessarily financially, but certainly morally.


----------



## Imre

Honestly, I cant follow who stolen my photos because I already put at least 50-60.000 pics on the internet

But interesting that mostly newspapers,agents,companies just from UAE .. outside UAE seems more civilized ,they ask permisson, give a credit or even pay some fees for it. (even small blogs or websites writing me an email and asking permission)


----------



## Imre

Just found today, Smith and Ken Real Estate , welcome to the club 



















Anyway the price is not too bad, 1 b/r for 60K

http://www.souq.com/Property-for-Re...sort=price&search_follow_up=search_price_sort


Provident Estate is better, at least they are using the original pic with watermark:

http://www.souq.com/Property-for-Re..._sort=1&q=s_keyword=burj+views&go=Search&go=1

:lol:


----------



## gerald.d

Imre said:


> Honestly, I cant follow who stolen my photos because I already put at least 50-60.000 pics on the internet
> 
> But interesting that mostly newspapers,agents,companies just from UAE .. outside UAE seems more civilized ,they ask permisson, give a credit or even pay some fees for it. (even small blogs or websites writing me an email and asking permission)


I'm in direct contact with the relevant people at ITP now, and additionally, their PR company is keen to sort this out.

If you do have any specific examples that I can highlight, now's the time to let me know!


----------



## Imre

I saved only this:

this was just stolen from the SSC 

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/503662-world-record-al-burj-looking-for-new-home?ln=en

here they asked permission but forgot my name:

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/509655-work-begins-on-nakheels-al-burj


----------



## gerald.d

Ahh OK - probably too long ago to make much of a fuss about.

Keep an eye out in the future though. They do seem to genuinely care about this.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yeah, they could blame all the mishaps of the past to Naz and get away with it. hno:


----------



## Imre

Yes, I think nothing will be happening , they will steal pics in the future as well.

Maybe they will say "Sorry", thats all.


----------



## HateTorch

Imre said:


> Yes, I think nothing will be happening , they will steal pics in the future as well.
> 
> Maybe they will say "Sorry", thats all.


I can assure you nothing will happen unless the government steps in. And that will only happen if they have proper copyrights-protection infrastructure. And that in turn will only happen if they can sort of their debts' issues once-and-for-all, and well on the way to recovery etc. 
There will be too much dependencies before your issue comes to their attention.

The same goes for software piracy.

But you have just given me an idea for a business opportunity. I wonder if the technology or infrastructure is here to prevent copying, to crash the HDDs if pic is used illegally or without a security lock, prevent link to pictures, most important is to disable screen capture etc. 

Sign .. business is there but technology/framework is not there yet ...


----------



## HateTorch

Imre said:


> Yes, I think nothing will be happening , they will steal pics in the future as well.
> 
> Maybe they will say "Sorry", thats all.


Have you thought of writing to printed media about this "unlawfull" use of media ?
It is "unlawfull" because there is no law to protect you, I guess I think I do not know.

Maybe write to Media-1 to complain about Media-2, and write to Media-2 to complain about Media-1 etc. It will be interesting to identify the good vs bad via this way.
In UAE, do not expect anything to change, unless it comes from the very top (top-down approach).

No joke, write to Sheik Mo.


----------



## gerald.d

You're all underestimating the power of Twitter.

Watch this space


----------



## Imre

Wannaberich said:


> How can someone prove they took a certain digital pic?When it was all 35mm/slides etc the picture taker would have the negative etc,so what now with digital?


With the original pic , the file shows everything.


----------



## AltinD

Wannaberich said:


> How can someone prove they took a certain digital pic?


I gather you didn't bought that D-SLR camera yet.


----------



## Bikes

Wannabe:

When taking a digital photo, a so called EXIF data will be burnt into the image file which contains all the information about your camera, the settings, date & time and a lot more:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exchangeable_image_file_format


----------



## AltinD

I think the Exif file even saves the serial number of the camera


----------



## Imre

Wannaberich said:


> Actually,can't make up my mind between the Nikon D5000 or the Canon EOS500D.
> Anyone wanna throw in an opinion you're welcome.
> 
> P.S Altin.Have only read up to page 24 of that 12356 page review you sent.


I use the Canon 500D thats a perfect camera for hobby photographers.

I saw last week the Nikon D5000, looks good also.


----------



## luv2bebrown

These agents stealing images actually deter me from using Dubizzle.

If I look for a property, I want to see real images of the actual interior, not 10 stolen images of the exteriors. If I see an agent has used stolen generic pictures, I actively ignore that particular ad posting.

Dubizzle is such a pain these days because it is full of this spam.


----------



## gerald.d

luv2bebrown said:


> These agents stealing images actually deter me from using Dubizzle.
> 
> If I look for a property, I want to see real images of the actual interior, not 10 stolen images of the exteriors. If I see an agent has used stolen generic pictures, I actively ignore that particular ad posting.
> 
> Dubizzle is such a pain these days because it is full of this spam.


Not long now, and this will be getting massive exposure.

Pretty much every photographer in the Middle East, and quite a few extremely famous ones wider afield, will get to know all about this later this evening.

:cheers:


----------



## gerald.d

http://gulfphotoplus.com/news-detail.php?id=333


----------



## gerald.d

<snip>
For once, an agency that appears to take this seriously.


----------



## propertymagnet

Good for you Gerald, its must be really really frustrating. About 4 years ago I refurbed one of my apartments in Dubai, and I rented it out short term, so naturally had a website created to enable me to get rentals , so of course my apartment which has the bathroom and kitchen changed looked completely different to the other apartments in my block. Not long after creating the site I started to get phone calls from friends of mine asking me if my apartment was for sale, I was panic stricken, thinking that somehow estate agents were going to sell my property without my knowledge.(doh!) What had happened is they stole the images from my website and were using them to sell apartments in my building.Some of the agents were british as well, but because in Dubai every agent just copies everyone else, it was hard to find which one of them instigated it all. before you could count to ten my apartment images were on scores of estate agents websites. So not only had they stole my images, but they were also 'pretending' that my apartment was the finished products of how apartments were in our building,again this is wrong also. So I admire you for standing up for what is right.
don't get me wrong im not at your level of photogaphy, but i do have a keen interest and a bit of experience on the subject, and its horrible to see other profiteer from your hard work. Go get em!


----------



## gerald.d

Been interviewed and photo taken for an article in The National tomorrow. 

Not sure what lens their photographer was using, but there was something very wrong with the shots he took as they distorted my body a lot. He assured me he'd correct in Photoshop though.

/edit

Hello Mr Koryzma! Stalking me around the forum now, are we?

:lol:


----------



## Mr Koryzma

Dubai_Steve said:


> I agree probably more than you imagine. Without the internet the word of mouth about Dubai, the focus and the inward investment would not be half of what it is today. And this site is probably the best out there on Dubai and Google for spreading the word.


You don't say! Spread the word Gerald


----------



## gerald.d

^^


> Hello Mr Koryzma! Stalking me around the forum now, are we?
> 
> 
> Last edited by gerald.d; *Today at 08:20 AM*.





> *Today, 08:27 AM*
> Mr Koryzma


Damn I'm good.

:banana:


----------



## gerald.d

http://www.thenational.ae/business/media/dubizzle-in-copyright-wrangle


----------



## Face81

The title of this thread needs to include SSC forumers who copy and paste posts / photos in to other online forums without citing a source hno:


----------



## gerald.d

Face81 said:


> The title of this thread needs to include SSC forumers who copy and paste posts / photos in to other online forums without citing a source hno:


If you ever come across someone doing that with any of mine, just let me know and I'll sort it out.


----------



## Face81

gerald.d said:


> If you ever come across someone doing that with any of mine, just let me know and I'll sort it out.


Thanks 

I've sent you a PM :cheers:


----------



## gerald.d

gerald.d said:


> <snip>
> For once, an agency that appears to take this seriously.


Update on this one, because it's quite an interesting tale...

Originally, that post had details of another agency infringing my rights, both on Dubizzle and their own website. It is actually pretty rare for an agency to even have a semi-functioning website, so I decided to go after them directly as well.

I got the personal details of all three registered brokers with this agency through the RERA website, and then called them all.

The first to call me back was the first listed individual, who turned out to be their Emirati sponsor. I explained the situation to him, and he very kindly informed me as to the correct person to speak to regarding the matter.

5 minutes later, this individual called me.

He came across as very apologetic, and promised to not only remove all the images from the offending adverts, but also to pay up to settle the matter out of court. The standard rate for licensing an image to use in a property advert online that runs or a month or so is around $200 (per ad). Where a photographer discovers their work is being infringed, the typical action is to fire off an invoice for 3x this amount.

In this instance, I had discovered 6 separate adverts using the image, so I informed the individual concerned I would be sending him an invoice for $3,600. He - verbally - agreed to pay it, and begged me not to issue DMCA takedown notices to his hosting company. Which I agreed not to.

He also assures me categorically that the 6 instances I found were the only instances of him using the image. 

Fast forward a week, and I get around to sending him the invoice.

Lo and behold - he replies within the hour pleading poverty, and that he doesn't have the money to pay it.

Naturally this pisses me off somewhat. Emails are exchanged, he offers to pay half, or perhaps to pay in installments.

So I send him notice that I will accept two cheques. One dated August 18th, one dated September 30th. Which I think was actually pretty lenient.

Come August 18th, and the cheques don't arrive. So I give him a little nudge. Again, he pleads poverty (remember - he had previously offered to pay 50% immediately).

So, I decide to ponder what to do about it over the weekend.

This morning, I stumble - quite by accident - on another property listings website that his company advertises on. And guess what - I discover a further 5 infringements!

I've just emailed him about this, and said that he has until 1pm today to deliver the cheques.

On the assumption that he won't, I was wondering out of the following 10 entities, which order to contact them in about this:

1. His website hosting company.
2. His CRM provider, and independent company who are effectively the back-end to his website, and who are hosting my images on their website.
3. His CRM provider's website hosting company.
4. The website hosting his adverts that infringe my intellectual property rights.
5. That website's hosting company.
6. The press
7. A lawyer
8. RERA
9. His sponsor.
10. The police

Now, I suspect that some of the above won't be remotely interested. But I'm sure quite a few of them will...

/edit
Just discovered something that makes things even more interesting. It turns out that the CRM company in question actually carries out the watermarking of images provided by the agency. Might seem like a small point, but it's actually crucial, because it means that they cannot claim Safe Harbor as per section 512 of the DMCA. Hopefully, this should mean they will be extremely motivated to sort this out.


----------



## Imre

gerald.d said:


> Update on this one, because it's quite an interesting tale...


Good job Gerald,

Did you mean 200 usd/ad/pic or 200 usd/ad ?

I will start to send out the invoices after the Eid


----------



## gerald.d

Imre said:


> Good job Gerald,
> 
> Did you mean 200 usd/ad/pic or 200 usd/ad ?
> 
> I will start to send out the invoices after the Eid


200usd per image, per advert.

If an agency reposts an advert for a property so that it is on Dubizzle's site twice, invoice them twice.


----------



## Imre

Thanks


----------



## gerald.d

Imre said:


> Thanks


Good luck  :cheers:


----------



## Imre

Happy Eid!


----------



## Jibranseo

when i am able to include signature and link in signature ?


----------



## AltinD

Never ..... so go spam elsewhere :tongue3:


----------



## constructionzone.ae

is it allowed here to use others pictures if the owner agrees??

Jermaine Celsius m. Caligagan
Business Development Manager
Construction . ae


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yes


----------

